# Vermonter derailment



## guest (Oct 5, 2015)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amtrak-train-derails-northfield-vermont-state-police-n438686


----------



## jebr (Oct 5, 2015)

Being discussed here.


----------

